# Good news about Kholek



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah so encase you missed it they did add heavy armor to his entry in the last errata. Which means it was a screw up that they didn't include it in his entry.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well worth highlighting.


----------

